
Interactive Visualizations for Profiling R Code - wch
http://rstudio.github.io/profvis/
======
earino
This is quite cool stuff. The folks at RStudio are really constantly releasing
updates to their core IDE and ecosystem that are creating a lot of value for a
lot of data science teams. I hope my code always runs fast, but next time it
doesn't, I will be reaching for profvis!

------
stared
I am curious if it is possible to make it working in Jupyter Notebook.

(For me it works from RStudio - it launches a website. From Jupyter it does
not work for me.)

~~~
IndianAstronaut
It doesn't look like it. It seems a specific Rstudio IDE feature.

------
rabboRubble
Commenting to bookmark for future use...

